# Andy Gumps



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

What the hell is wrong with you?
75 different threads for whatever thought pops into mind.
I think you've started more threads than amount of posts you have :blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 75 different threads for whatever thought pops into mind.
> I think you've started more threads than amount of posts you have :blink:


Yeah, speaking of potties and dumps, this sh*t is plugging things up, and making it harder for guys to find out what they want and need to.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Lmao! I guess silverstilts deleted his post, but now it looks like I started this stupid thread! :blink: Oh no! Quick we need to find a new and exciting topic! 
MESH VS PAPER VS FUSE!!!!

A 3-way WAR! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Yeah, speaking of potties and dumps, this sh*t is plugging things up, and making it harder for guys to find out what they want and need to.


 I got up [i think] Monday morning ..It was Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Catd7
Kidding around is one thing ,,,but if you guys want hear about life problems I can top his off 20 to 1!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Lmao! I guess silverstilts deleted his post, but now it looks like I started this stupid thread! :blink: Oh no! Quick we need to find a new and exciting topic!
> MESH VS PAPER VS FUSE!!!!
> 
> A 3-way WAR! :thumbup:


Ah, you're a sh*t disturber, anyway.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> but if you guys want hear about life problems I can top his off 20 to 1!!!


As long as they're entertaining. 

Otherwise: http://personalitycafe.com/esfj-forum-caregivers



I'm hoping silver will delete this whole thread, and not just the OP.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Kidding around is one thing ,,,but if you guys want hear about life problems I can top his off 20 to 1!!!


Problems?
He enjoyed taking sh!ts with no shirt on, then put on his silk panties for comfort, then wonder why his girlfriend doesn't like him and seems so detached, then complain about his girlfriend possibly cheating on him with another woman (Aka My dream!), then find another pair of silk panties in the bed (these ones weren't his), possibly confirming she's cheating, but now she seems emotionally attached and loving again so all is well until his truck breaks down, which frustrated him so much he went to work and screwed into live electrical behind a wall and then realized that doing drugs on the job site is wrong. :yes::jester: 

That more or less summarizes the last 320 posts by CatD7.

If you think you can top that Moore, I'd love to hear it! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Problems?
> He enjoyed taking sh!ts with no shirt on, then put on his silk panties for comfort, then wonder why his girlfriend doesn't like him and seems so detached, then complain about his girlfriend possibly cheating on him with another woman (Aka My dream!), then find another pair of silk panties in the bed (these ones weren't his), possibly confirming she's cheating, but now she seems emotionally attached and loving again so all is well until his truck breaks down, which frustrated him so much he went to work and screwed into live electrical behind a wall and then realized that doing drugs on the job site is wrong. :yes::jester:
> 
> That more or less summarizes the last 320 posts by CatD7.
> ...


  nope...Things are good.:thumbup: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Problems?
> He enjoyed taking sh!ts with no shirt on, then put on his silk panties for comfort, then wonder why his girlfriend doesn't like him and seems so detached, then complain about his girlfriend possibly cheating on him with another woman (Aka My dream!), then find another pair of silk panties in the bed (these ones weren't his), possibly confirming she's cheating, but now she seems emotionally attached and loving again so all is well until his truck breaks down, which frustrated him so much he went to work and screwed into live electrical behind a wall and then realized that doing drugs on the job site is wrong. :yes::jester:
> 
> That more or less summarizes the last 320 posts by CatD7.
> ...


Man PT that post had me rolling!! I needed a good laugh!! If I was all high and screwed into live electrical I might have to realize drugs on the job were a bad thing too!!'


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Man PT that post had me rolling!! I needed a good laugh!! If I was all high and screwed into live electrical I might have to realize drugs on the job were a bad thing too!!'


Haha! Pretty much. He's a funny character our CatD7.
Keeps things interesting that's for sure.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Lmao! I guess silverstilts deleted his post, but now it looks like I started this stupid thread!


What it does look like is you started a thread that tore into some Andy Gumps about him starting a whole lot of sh*t threads.

We could cancel all our posts except for the 1st 2 - my 1st one reading like it agrees with you - and see what happens when such as the Down Under boys wake up and come online.

DWT melodrama. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Who the F is andy gumps?? Is that catd7?? I dont even read any of his sh!t anyway, Hes not for real, Hes just taking the p!ss.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Andy Gump = http://www.andygump.com/special-events/portable-restrooms

This is what the thread he started was about before SilverStilts deleted it.
Taking a sh!t in a porta potty!
And went on to describe how someone left a nice big log in their before he got too it...And how it still surprisingly stunk, even though it was freezing cold....








I think that guy needs help!.....:blink:
What is that!? Like 5 threads he's started about taking sh!ts!?
The man loves taking a dump. :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Problems?
> He enjoyed taking sh!ts with no shirt on, then put on his silk panties for comfort, then wonder why his girlfriend doesn't like him and seems so detached, then complain about his girlfriend possibly cheating on him with another woman (Aka My dream!), then find another pair of silk panties in the bed (these ones weren't his), possibly confirming she's cheating, but now she seems emotionally attached and loving again so all is well until his truck breaks down, which frustrated him so much he went to work and screwed into live electrical behind a wall and then realized that doing drugs on the job site is wrong. :yes::jester:
> 
> That more or less summarizes the last 320 posts by CatD7.
> ...


Good post

maybe we should take a vote, maybe we should let Silver Stilts go through a lot of the old useless dead threads, and clean them up. maybe he already does. I half to admit I don't go back and read through them that often, But some of those old original post have a lot of good info in them also. Their a lot more serious, and a lot less clowning around in them.....

So maybe we can put this thread to good use, maybe aid Silver stilts in what to get rid of. Not kissing arse here, But silver gives us a lot of freedom on here. Some forum sites, you go a wee bit off topic, The Mods jump down your throat, he's fair and lets a lot go.......... But for some newbs to the site, it might aid them in finding stuff more easily... Maybe get rid of the old chit chat thread, start a new one maybe, maybe start a new tricks of the trade thread,,,, what type of stuff should he get rid of,,,, threads with 3 or 4 comments or less,,,98% of cats post:whistling2:

what do you guys think, do some winter cleaning?????


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

More or less remove anything CatD7. lmao!
They're all about taking sh!ts anyways!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Andy Gump = http://www.andygump.com/special-events/portable-restrooms
> 
> This is what the thread he started was about before SilverStilts deleted it.
> Taking a sh!t in a porta potty!
> ...


Who would call a porta potty the "Andy Gump":blink:

The first thing I would of done with my new sharpie I would raced off to the dollar store to go buy, is change the words to "HAndy Dump":thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> The first thing I would of done with my new sharpie I would raced off to the dollar store to go buy, is change the words to "HAndy Dump":thumbup:


LMAO!! :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Andy Gump = http://www.andygump.com/special-events/portable-restrooms
> 
> This is what the thread he started was about before SilverStilts deleted it.
> Taking a sh!t in a porta potty!
> ...


Did he???? What a F ing idiot :furious: Thank you silverstilts, Someone needs to clean up the sh!t around here, Its getting more and more full and the portapotty man needs to come and empty it out......Reminds of the job im at now, Man does it fill up fast after a clean..............Takadump would be a good name for them.

Actually i went to use it the other day, One of the drainlayers was in there and they started knocking it about with the digger...........So i waited till they moved on, My worse fear is someone pushing it over on the door or loosing keys or my cellphone getting my strides down or up.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> What it does look like is you started a thread that tore into some Andy Gumps about him starting a whole lot of sh*t threads.
> 
> We could cancel all our posts except for the 1st 2 - my 1st one reading like it agrees with you - and see what happens when such as* the Down Under boys wake up and come online.
> *
> DWT melodrama. :thumbsup:


What did I miss? that thread must have got interesting if it was taken down......sniff...... I miss out on all the fun


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> What did I miss? that thread must have got interesting if it was taken down......sniff...... I miss out on all the fun


All you missed was Cat's OP for this thread. Same sh*t, new thread.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> what do you guys think, do some winter cleaning?????


Sounds like a plan. :thumbsup:

Problem is as you said, there can be some good stuff mixed in with a lot of off the topic stuff. Even such as the Chit Chat thread has some good things. 

Maybe there could be a way of leaving threads intact, but highlighting the posts that address and add to a thread's subject(?)

Like put those posts in a different colour, like red?

&/or ......?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Sounds like a plan. :thumbsup:
> 
> Problem is as you said, there can be some good stuff mixed in with a lot of off the topic stuff. Even such as the Chit Chat thread has some good things.
> 
> ...


 If you guys go through that trouble that's pretty cool I've been going through the old posts since i started not drinkin beers and just wrighting any thing that came to my drunk mind. A few veterans gave me some well deserved [email protected] because there was no way to understand what i was talking about lol.:yes:

Once i was able to wright some legible stuff you guys sent me in the right direction for the info I've been seeking tks for that. Those old posts are gold I.M.O. I've been asking tapers ?'s since i stated 6 tears ago and have got more info in the last month than i did over 5 years.

I paid 30 buck or something for taping vids from Jhon luman and here 2 buck, P.t, F train, P.A. rocker, Moore, have made better vids that cost me nothing but the time to watch.

So i agree guys are giving up there underpaid time to help out and have some fun talking you deserve good input off topic tears and complaints.

O yea I know others have made vids and when i find them i'll watch and thank still learning how to search for stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gordie said:


> If you guys go through that trouble that's pretty cool..............Those old posts are gold I.M.O.


One Possible is that certain posts that aren't 'flagged', with say having been turned a differing colour (like maybe gold?), could be pointed out on a dedicated thread, as people run across them. If voted in as being 'gold', maybe silver or the admins could highlight those posts within the thread that they already exist in? So if someone is looking back into the threads, they can pick up on them quicker(?) And if especially someone is new to this, they could see what others have already thought of as being quality advice(?)

It might not be all that bad for some to also review some of those posts, even while just deciding whether to consider them gold or not. Memory can fail, things can get forgotten, even ideas/tools/........ one considered in the past to be good ones, or maybe worth at least a try.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> One Possible is that certain posts that aren't 'flagged', with say having been turned a differing colour (like maybe gold?), could be pointed out on a dedicated thread, as people run across them. If voted in as being 'gold', maybe silver or the admins could highlight those posts within the thread that they already exist in? So if someone is looking back into the threads, they can pick up on them quicker(?) And if especially someone is new to this, they could see what others have already thought of as being quality advice(?)
> 
> It might not be all that bad for some to also review some of those posts, even while just deciding whether to consider them gold or not. Memory can fail, things can get forgotten, even ideas/tools/........ one considered in the past to be good ones, or maybe worth at least a try.


actually I think you have a point:yes:

Maybe I'm wrong, but I think our old forum had a star system. Or maybe it was one of the other sites. It had a system of 5 stars, those that did have 5 stars were full of info, well joke threads and so on got no stars. Maybe that can be brought back, or post a thank you count. I know a lot of people use the thank you for guys who post pics and vids, and the odd joke, but I think most treat it as a "I agree" button. So maybe that could work too

The old threads do have excellent info, but their full of testosterone, man did members ever fight with each other a lot back then (not me of coarse:whistling2 Well newer members today tend to clown and joke around more(not me of coarse:whistling2 

And as I said before, maybe Silver Stilts is deleting old dead USELESS!!!! threads, I'm not sure, been awhile since I have read through them. But as I have said before, I think it's good when old threads are brought back to life, it's about OPINIONS and KNOWLEDGE shared, but at the same time, some of those old threads can be funny as hell, or off topic yet interesting.

But that's a lot of reading to put on Silver Stilts shoulders. I vote for Justme and Slim pickins to read through them (not me of coarse :whistling2, since their probably fast readers. It would be like tossing out the junk mail, and only keeping the important mail:thumbup:

Then they can PM Silver stilts the "deemed useless thread" titles, and he can make the final decision


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> actually I think you have a point:yes:
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think our old forum had a star system. Or maybe it was one of the other sites. It had a system of 5 stars, those that did have 5 stars were full of info, well joke threads and so on got no stars. Maybe that can be brought back, or post a thank you count. I know a lot of people use the thank you for guys who post pics and vids, and the odd joke, but I think most treat it as a "I agree" button. So maybe that could work too
> 
> ...


I was thinking something a little different - not identifying whole threads as 'gold', but specific posts in them as being such. As you said, a lot of testosterone and off topic comments in threads - as well as posts that are on topic, but which aren't 'gold'. Reading through 30 posts to find the 4 gold ones, because a whole thread has been 5 starred, isn't what I'd care to be doing. And people newer to all this might not pick up on the 4 as being The Gold.

It could maybe operate something like this: Someone goes back in the old threads for some reason, trying to find out something, or refresh their memory about something. They run across something they think is 'gold', or are not sure is 'gold'. So they post a link to that post on a special dedicated thread or more (maybe one dealing with finishing, one dealing with boarding, ......?), to see what others think of the post. If it's considered 'gold', then maybe silver &/or the mods could highlight that post within its existing thread. Then if someone goes back again into those threads, they'll see what's been considered as prime info.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

We should just have our own "Highlight" button, or a "Thumb-Up" button.

If we had a highlight button it would be cool if when we pressed it, the selected message was highlighted as important. That way if someone just wanted to browse through threads to find answers, they only need to scroll through and find the highlighted messages.
It would be different from the "Thanks" button, that way everyone can still give thanks for funny pictures, jokes & comments.
But we could use a "Highlight" button to show correct answers or important posts relevant to the subject matter. Which would be easier to find.

Another cool idea would be the "Thumb up" idea. 
In which case, the most thumbed up comments would automatically be kept at the top of the thread.
They would still be shown in the timeline sequence if you were to go through every page one by one, however if thumbed up and deemed good posts relevant to the subject, they would all be bumped to the start of the thread. Similar to YouTube.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We should just have our own "Highlight" button, or a "Thumb-Up" button.
> 
> If we had a highlight button it would be cool if when we pressed it, the selected message was highlighted as important. That way if someone just wanted to browse through threads to find answers, they only need to scroll through and find the highlighted messages.
> It would be different from the "Thanks" button, that way everyone can still give thanks for funny pictures, jokes & comments.
> ...


I have another idea, and we can set it up our selves, silver could make it a sticky if he wanted

Under each forum sub-heading, you could just half to come up with a good title, something like "best post of 2011", or Golden nugget threads full of info", or the"best of the best of posts to read",,, just need a good title for new members to the site, can find things with the best info....

So in the off topic thread, you could copy and paste the link to........ lets say the chit chat thread,,,,, then you give a brief summary as to why you think it is a good thread, so I might type something like"Very excellent thread, very good jokes about Moose boy"

Or it could be the General drywall discussion thread, but in that thread theres a link called "I hate my job" but since we go off subject so much, there turns out to be a good subject on fixing your power sander, so it could look like this........

I Hate My Job

Dumb title name, but there are excellent step by step pictures and info on how to repair and maintain your power sander on pages #2 and #3, and more good info on page #7.

Then Silver can sit back and do his job, and watch for spammers, stop CatD7 drama, and monitor that guy who uses the initials PT:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CAT is  so the format needs to be changed around just because of him? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> CAT is  so the format needs to be changed around just because of him? :blink:


Nothing would change, Silver can kill the dumb and spam posts.

Think of it more like a yellow pages of DWT.

If you go by tags or the search button, it will search from newest to oldest post. bringing some of those old threads under a single new thread, in each section of the forums. It will search deeper into the threads.

How about I set up a beta thread, then you will get what I mean, I will call it the "Moore knowledge thread -BETA" for now. Then you will understand what I'm saying. all dwt members can participate

All you half to do is read a old thread, and go wow, that had good stuff about installing bead. So you would copy and paste it in the "Moore knowledge thread", then give a short description saying "good stuff in this thread about installing bead:yes:,,, thats it, thats all your doing

So maybe it can be made as a sticky (moose boy will explain what that is) under each forum like, drywall hanging, drywall finishing, drywall texturing, plaster forum, etc,,,, one new thread for each forum/heading

But you half to wait till my hockey games are done:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So I been away for a while and missed out. Is CatD7's girlriend still available?? Or does she just like other women?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> "Moore knowledge thread -BETA" for now.
> 
> All you half to do is read a old thread, and go wow, that had good stuff about installing bead. So you would copy and paste it in the "Moore knowledge thread", then give a short description saying "good stuff in this thread about installing bead:yes:,,, thats it, thats all your doing


 
I agree, like this right here,,,,,,

If your installing PFbeads, bed the flats first ,,, it will eliminate that pesky blister that you get if you put em on after the tape coat:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We should just have our own "Highlight" button, or a "Thumb-Up" button.


I think we need a "like" (thumb up) and a "Dislike" (thumb down), if the dislikes to your posts out numbers the likes then you are banned for x months.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it really that hard to avoid sh!tty posts? You click once, then find out that it's garbage, and don't click again. Or, when you see a post by someone you don't think so highly of, you ignore it.

I nearly always use the "new posts" link, so the board isn't so cluttered.

But anyway, carry on with your brilliant plans :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Is it really that hard to avoid sh!tty posts? You click once, then find out that it's garbage, and don't click again. Or, when you see a post by someone you don't think so highly of, *you ignore it.*
> 
> I nearly always use the "new posts" link, so the board isn't so cluttered.
> 
> But anyway, carry on with your brilliant plans :jester:


Thats pretty much what I did when a certain someones first posts were agressive and with racial overtones, once he (if he really is a he) referred to me as a peadaphile I thought I'm not wasting my fingertips on this immature little prick and just ignored him, if they are standing in front of you then thats different......you just break their nose and walk away


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats pretty much what I did when a certain someones first posts were agressive and with racial overtones, once he (if he really is a he) referred to me as a peadaphile I thought I'm not wasting my fingertips on this immature little prick and just ignored him, if they are standing in front of you then thats different......you just break their nose and walk away


I'm sorry about those first few posts man, please forgive me and blame it on my inexperience and outright ignorance....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think we need a "like" (thumb up) and a "Dislike" (thumb down), if the dislikes to your posts out numbers the likes then you are banned for x months.


Perfect, Simple and easy..............Lets do it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think we need a "like" (thumb up) and a "Dislike" (thumb down), if the dislikes to your posts out numbers the likes then you are banned for x months.


Kiwiman is trying to get me banned


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Kiwiman is trying to get me banned


As JustMe say - sounds like a plan... 

Gee 2buck, if you were banned for x months what would you do with yourself? Watch x x x for x months?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm sorry about those first few posts man, please forgive me and blame it on my inexperience and outright ignorance....


 

------


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats pretty much what I did when a certain someones first posts were agressive and with racial overtones, once he (if he really is a he) referred to me as a peadaphile I thought I'm not wasting my fingertips on this immature little prick and just ignored him, if they are standing in front of you then thats different......you just break their nose and walk away


 

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> So I been away for a while and missed out. Is CatD7's girlriend still available?? Or does she just like other women?


 
We came to an understanding. I want her to myself. I really need for her to be there for me on an emotional level. I got to keep her as a soulmate. She is involved with her "friend" still, but it is just sexual, My girl has a libido, that's for sure. Plus, she has been different since we got divorced.

It's all good, I got a new truck today.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

CatD7 said:


> We came to an understanding. I want her to myself. I really need for her to be there for me on an emotional level. I got to keep her as a soulmate. She is involved with her "friend" still, but it is just sexual, My girl has a libido, that's for sure. Plus, she has been different since we got divorced.
> 
> It's all good, I got a new truck today.


 Really do we need a play by play every day...Put it to rest will you.:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> We came to an understanding. I want her to myself. I really need for her to be there for me on an emotional level. I got to keep her as a soulmate. She is involved with her "friend" still, but it is just sexual, My girl has a libido, that's for sure. Plus, she has been different since we got divorced.
> 
> It's all good, I got a new truck today.


Hey Cat remember that shut up button that you requested. Consider it pushed.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Silverstilts for the action taken on CatD7 :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Thanks Silverstilts for the action taken on CatD7 :thumbsup:


 Just a time out for a couple of days.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

My relationship with Julie has been a bit strained lately  I found someone else's wool in her paddock and it really makes me feel like crying and wearing panties while eating marshmellows (thankyou Slim) under the tree where we used to make the beast with two backs...............I need a time out for a couple of days :blink:


----------

